# Decals on my Trolley!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf and I exchanged a few emails trying to figure out the decals for my trolley build , I thought we came up with some goodies.








R2D2 is waiting for a ride. 









The gold on the Spring Creek Trolley Lines on the square light area shows up better than in the pix. Battery pack hangs under the back, held on with velcro.









Trolley also has interior lights.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Jerry,

Neither the trolley nor the decals lack a thing in the way of class....

Les


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great looking trolley and the decals are beautifull. I like the picture with all the lights on. Good job!

Edit; just noticed the R2 unit at the station!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

R2D2 knows a good ride!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I completely missed that.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Need new glasses Les?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

No, I don't need glasses. It's that all the time I've been reading your posts, I didn't think you went for visual gags, so I focus my attention on whatever it is you've built or painted, etc. I saw the figure leaning against the wall. But no R2D2.

Had that been one of Mik's posts, I've been alert for a dinosaur head poking out somewhere, or somesuch bit of humor. Not to suggest you're humorless!

I think I'm gonna quit about here.









Les


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, 
I have a whimsical side, actually I do have a T Rex(Jurrassic Park Toy) and a dragon on my layout. Gotta watch out for me!


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Absolutely beautiful. Your car really captures the late 1890's flair for the gold leaf! I will have to talk to Stan about an idea I have had for a Bachmann closed car from the same vintage. 

Ted.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool night shot Jerry. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, good ol' Stan decided I need more corners, just got them in the mail today.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

You can never have enough corners!! Now, how about some overhead??


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No Rick , no wires to trip over!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Great looking little trolley! I too like the night shot, way cool. Reminds me of the trolley that runs in Ft. Collins CO.


----------

